# mysqlmanager zeigt nicht alle datenbanken an

## Craven66

Hallo ich benutze für mysql den mysqlmanger zum starten des Dienstes etc.

Leider zeigt mir der mysql nach dem connect nicht alle Datenbanken an.

```

mysql> show databases;

information_schema

mysql

test

```

Im my.cnf zeigt der datadir auf /data/mysql.

Verzeichnisstruktur unter data/mysql:

mysql.bin datien

.MYD Dateien

.MYI Dateien

.FRM Dateien

Verzeichnis Intranet:

weitere .MYD, .MYI und .FRM Files

>>>>>>Die mysql Datenbank mit allen Verzeichnissen .MYD, MYI und .FRM stammt aus einer Sicherung mit Kopiervorgang.

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir bei der Lösung helfen könntet.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hat Dein User Zugriff auf die Datenbank?

Sind die Dateirechte in Ordnung?

----------

## Craven66

Hallo Fins,

ja ich Rechte sind in Ordnung. Ich habe beim testen aber festgestellt das er auf den falschen Pfad zugreift.

Er arbeitet mit den Datenbanken unter /var/lib/ obwohl ich ihm mit [mysqld1] in der my.cnf extra als datadir /data/mysql angegeben habe.

Ich poste hier gleich mal den aktuellen Auszug meiner my.cnf.

Ist dir bekannt wie ich den mysqlmanager zwingen kann mit /data/mysql zu arbeiten?

Vielen Dank.

----------

## Craven66

# use [safe_mysqld] with mysql-3

[mysqld_safe]

err-log                                         = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err

# add a section [mysqld-4.1] or [mysqld-5.0] for specific configurations

[mysqld1]

character-set-server            = utf8

default-character-set           = utf8

user                                            = mysql

port                                            = 3311

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                                        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                                       = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                                         = /var/lib

datadir                                         = /data/mysql

skip-locking

key_buffer                                      = 16M

max_allowed_packet                      = 1M

table_cache                             = 64

sort_buffer_size                        = 512K

net_buffer_length                       = 8K

read_buffer_size                        = 256K

read_rnd_buffer_size            = 512K

myisam_sort_buffer_size         = 8M

language                                        = /usr/share/mysql/english

use-manager

# security:

# using "localhost" in connects uses sockets by default

# skip-networking

bind-address                            = 127.0.0.1

log-bin=mysql-bin

server-id                                       = 1

# point the following paths to different dedicated disks

tmpdir                                          = /tmp/

#log-update                             = /path-to-dedicated-directory/hostname

# you need the debug USE flag enabled to use the following directives,

# if needed, uncomment them, start the server and issue

# #tail -f /tmp/mysqld.sql /tmp/mysqld.trace

# this will show you *exactly* what's happening in your server  :Wink: 

#log                                            = /tmp/mysqld.sql

#gdb

#debug                                          = d:t:i :Surprised: ,/tmp/mysqld.trace

#one-thread

# uncomment the following directives if you are using BDB tables

#bdb_cache_size                         = 4M

#bdb_max_lock                           = 10000

# the following is the InnoDB configuration

# if you wish to disable innodb instead

# uncomment just the next line

#skip-innodb

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm evtl musst du die Zeile

```
[mysqld1]
```

zu

```
[mysqld-5.1]
```

abändern, natürlich je nachdem welche mysql Version du installiert hast.

----------

## Craven66

Hallo Max,

ich habe die Änderung ausprobiert. Doch leider hat es nichts gebracht. Wie ich vermutet hatte dient die Angabe wohl nur als Instanzname für mysqlmanager.

Hast du sonst noch einen Einfall Max woran das Problem liegen könnte?

----------

## 69719

Folgende config sollte für dich funktionieren, deine ist irgendwie verkorkst...

```

# /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-4.1,v 1.4 2008/11/14 02:16:25 robbat2 Exp $

# The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients

[client]

#password                                       = your_password

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

[mysql]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqladmin]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlcheck]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqldump]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlimport]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlshow]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[myisamchk]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

[myisampack]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

# use [safe_mysqld] with mysql-3

[mysqld_safe]

err-log                                         = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err

# add a section [mysqld-4.1] or [mysqld-5.0] for specific configurations

[mysqld]

character-set-server            = utf8

default-character-set           = utf8

user                                            = mysql

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                                        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                                       = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                                         = /usr

datadir                                         = /data/mysql

skip-locking

key_buffer                                      = 16M

max_allowed_packet                      = 1M

table_cache                             = 64

sort_buffer_size                        = 512K

net_buffer_length                       = 8K

read_buffer_size                        = 256K

read_rnd_buffer_size            = 512K

myisam_sort_buffer_size         = 8M

language                                        = /usr/share/mysql/english

# security:

# using "localhost" in connects uses sockets by default

# skip-networking

bind-address                            = 172.20.20.30

log-bin

server-id                                       = 1

# point the following paths to different dedicated disks

tmpdir                                          = /tmp/

#log-update                             = /path-to-dedicated-directory/hostname

# you need the debug USE flag enabled to use the following directives,

# if needed, uncomment them, start the server and issue 

# #tail -f /tmp/mysqld.sql /tmp/mysqld.trace

# this will show you *exactly* what's happening in your server ;)

#log                                            = /tmp/mysqld.sql

#gdb

#debug                                          = d:t:i:o,/tmp/mysqld.trace

#one-thread

# uncomment the following directives if you are using BDB tables

#bdb_cache_size                         = 4M

#bdb_max_lock                           = 10000

# the following is the InnoDB configuration

# if you wish to disable innodb instead

# uncomment just the next line

#skip-innodb

#

# the rest of the innodb config follows:

# don't eat too much memory, we're trying to be safe on 64Mb boxes

# you might want to bump this up a bit on boxes with more RAM

innodb_buffer_pool_size = 16M

# this is the default, increase it if you have lots of tables

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size = 2M

#

# i'd like to use /var/lib/mysql/innodb, but that is seen as a database :-(

# and upstream wants things to be under /var/lib/mysql/, so that's the route

# we have to take for the moment

#innodb_data_home_dir           = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_arch_dir            = /var/lib/mysql/

#innodb_log_group_home_dir      = /var/lib/mysql/

# you may wish to change this size to be more suitable for your system

# the max is there to avoid run-away growth on your machine

innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend:max:128M

# we keep this at around 25% of of innodb_buffer_pool_size

# sensible values range from 1MB to (1/innodb_log_files_in_group*innodb_buffer_pool_size)

innodb_log_file_size = 5M

# this is the default, increase it if you have very large transactions going on

innodb_log_buffer_size = 8M

# this is the default and won't hurt you

# you shouldn't need to tweak it

set-variable = innodb_log_files_in_group=2

# see the innodb config docs, the other options are not always safe

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 1

innodb_lock_wait_timeout = 50

innodb_file_per_table

[mysqldump]

quick

max_allowed_packet                      = 16M

[mysql]

# uncomment the next directive if you are not familiar with SQL

#safe-updates

[isamchk]

key_buffer                                      = 20M

sort_buffer_size                        = 20M

read_buffer                             = 2M

write_buffer                            = 2M

[myisamchk]

key_buffer                                      = 20M

sort_buffer_size                        = 20M

read_buffer                             = 2M

write_buffer                            = 2M

[mysqlhotcopy]

interactive-timeout

```

----------

## Craven66

Hallo escor,

Ich habe deine my.cnf Einstellungen mal benutzt.  Ohne mysqlmanager habe ich wieder das Problem das der Service stecken bleibt und nicht richtig anläuft mit dem init.d script. Zusätzlich meckert er mir das basedir Verzeichnis an. (Er kann unter /usr kein mysql finden)

Wenn ich dann die Konfiguration abändere und die Passagen für mysqlmanager einfüge. (z.B use-manager etc)

Dann funktioniert der mysqlmanager wieder und startet auch die Session und den Dienst. Somit kann ich mich wieder auf die Datenbank verbinden. Nur leider nimmt er immer noch den falschen Pfad unter /var/lib/.

Das ist das einzigste was mich noch von einem läuffähigen MySQL Dienst mit Datenbankverbindung abhält. Kennt keiner von Ihnen einen Weg wie ich das Problem mit dem falschen Pfad lösen kann?

Für jede Hilfe von euch wäre ich dankbar.

Vielen Dank.   :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi Craven,

was genau ist das für ein Manager? Ich wollte den mysqlmanager bei mir installieren um mir die Konfigurations-Möglichkeiten mal an zuschauen. Aber ich hab den jetzt bei mir weder in der (standard) Installation finden können noch im Portage tree (kann aber sein das ich den übersehen hab).

Google sagt mir das es wohl einen Befehl mysqlmanager gab, aber der ist in mysql 5.0 veraltet und soll in der nächsten Version abgeschafft werden. In wie fern das dein Problem betrifft, weiß ich leider nicht.

Grüße

----------

## 69719

Kann es eventuell sein, dass du versucht hattest mysql selber zu compilieren?

Was sagt denn

```

equery files mysql

```

?

----------

